# Sticky  Complete 2017 Model Year MINI Pricing Guides - All Models



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Bimmerfest.com brings you the 2017 model year (MY) MINI pricing guides. Use the guides to assist all of you in preparing your orders for the new model year. Once you have your order figured out post what you're getting.

*F54 Cooper Clubman*

Cooper Clubman - $24,100
Cooper Clubman ALL4 - $25,900
Cooper S Clubman - $27,650
Cooper S Clubman ALL4 - $29,450
JCW Cooper Clubman ALL4 - $35,100
F54 Cooper Clubman Pricing Guide
F54 JCW Cooper Clubman Pricing Guide

*F55 - Cooper Hardtop 4 Door*

Cooper Hardtop 4DR - $21,950
Cooper S Hardtop 4DR - $25,400
F55 Cooper Hardtop 4 Door Pricing Guide

*F56 - Cooper Hardtop 2 Door*

Cooper Hardtop - $20,950
Cooper S Hardtop - $24,400
JCW Cooper Hardtop - $30,900
F56 Cooper Hardtop 2 Door Pricing Guide

*F57 - Cooper Convertible*

Cooper Convertible - $25,950
Cooper S Convertible - $29,600
JCW Convertible - $35,600
F57 Cooper Convertible Pricing Guide

*F60 - Cooper Countryman*

Cooper Countryman - $26,100
Cooper Countryman ALL4 - $28,100
Cooper S Countryman - $29,100
Cooper S Countryman ALL4 - $31,100
F60 Countryman Pricing Guide


----------



## ADDONE (May 7, 2016)

Does anyone know invoice pricing and latest incentives?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

